# im Sinne oder in den Sinnen?



## davlar

Hola muy buenas,

Quizás sea una pregunta absurda pero...me gustaría preguntar por qué se usa "im (=in+dem) Sinne" en lugar de "in den Sinnen". Si suponemos que "die Sinne" es el plural, ¿el artículo dativo plural no debería ser "den"?

- im landläufigen Sinne
- im engeren Sinne
- im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes...

Muchas gracias.


davlar


----------



## susanainboqueixon

Antiguamente se solía añadir una "e" al usar una palabra masculina en dativo, por ejemplo "dem Hunde Futter geben". Así que "im Sinne von..." tambien es dativo - singular. 

Saludos,
Susana


----------



## davlar

Ach so! Das wusste ich nicht...wie merkwürdig!
Alles klar Susana. Vielen Dank

VG,
davlar


----------



## susanainboqueixon

No me extraña, es una especie de reliquia lingüística 
De nada, un placer!


----------



## davlar

Muchas gracias Susana.

davlar


----------



## elroy

Eso sí, se sigue usando con frecuencia en algunas expresiones: _nach Hause, im Laufe der Jahre, er hat mich zu Tode erschrocken _y otras. 

Und wie man sieht, ist das nicht auf Maskulina beschränkt, sondern auch Neutra sind davon betroffen.


----------



## Tonerl

elroy said:


> er hat mich zu Tode *erschrocken*



Sie hat mich zu Tode *"erschreckt"*
er hat mich zu Tode *"erschreckt"*
ich habe mich *"erschrocken*" bzw. *"ich erschrak mich"
"ich habe dich erschreckt"* bzw. *"ich erschreckte dich"*
du hast mich ganz schön *"erschreckt"
"zu Tode erschrocken" *wandte er sich um, *etc....*


----------

